# Barrios Altos de Lima.



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno amigos, después de tiempo me animo a poner estas fotos, que son la continuación de mi primer thread de Barrios Altos, "El mercado Central de Lima", para los foristas nuevos, aquí les dejo el link.

Mercado Central y alrededores

La calidad de las fotos como siempre no es buena, pero se puede apreciar lo que tiene esta parte del centro histórico limeño, mucho descuido por parte de las autoridades, bueno empecemos.

La entrada a Barrios Altos se hace por el Jiron Ancash, empezando nos topamos con esta casona, la Casa de las trece monedas (creo que se llama así)



















Y seguimos jironeando por esta calle nos topamos con un viejísimo hospicio.





































En el cruce con el jirón andahuaylas, encontramos la Escuela de Bellas Artes de Lima y en la otra esquina el ex-colegio San Marcos.

El Colegio.



















La Escuela.




























Una cuadra más arriba, en el cruce con el jirón Paruro, llegamos a la Plazuela de la Buena Muerte, con la Iglesia del mismo nombre y la de Trinitarias.










Esta es la Iglesia de la Buena muerte o San Camilo de otro ángulo, recuerdo que mi amigo queria ser sacerdote e iba a internarse en este convento, jeje, nunca lo hizo, es un malograo de mi#%&$.










Desde el jirón Paruro mirando a la Iglesia de Trinitarias, ubiacada en una esquina de la Plazuela.




























Seguimos andando dos cuadras más arriba y divisamos la Iglesia de Santa Clara, esta calle es nada de lo que fue hace un siglo, pues la casa de la esquina llevaba estatuas de mármol, hoy luce fea.



















Y llegamos a la Plazuela de Santa Clara, y aqui la Iglesia del mismo nombre, mi recorrido lo hice hasta aquí, pues más adelante era demasiado peligroso, aunque hay una iglesia colonial más por fotografiar, ubicada en la plazuela de Mercedarias, que pena!.

La Iglesia de Santa Clara.










Para Salir de Barrios Altos que mejor que coger la ruta del Jirón Junín, pues empecemos desde la Plaza del congreso.










Seguimos avanzando y nos topamos con la Casa de la Moneda.



















La casa de la moneda está justo a la espalda de la Iglesia Trinitarias.










Pues luego de cruzar la Plaza Italia (ya puse fotos de dicha plaza), llegamos al cruce con el jirón Huanuco, donde esta la Iglesia y Convento del Carmen, casi frente a la Quinta Heeren.




























Casi cuatro cuadras más arriba, pasando el callejón del Buque (Que miedo!!!) nos topamos con el Convento del Prado.




























En el cruce con la Avenida Huánuco, giramos hacia esta calle y llegaremos a la Plazuela Buenos Aires.




























Dos cuadras hacia arriba, justo antes de llegar a la plaza Carrión encontramos esta bella Iglesia, joyita del barroco Limeño, tiene una inmensa cúpula, no pude sacarle bien la foto.

La Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de Cocharcas.





































Luego les pongo más fotos, espero sus comentarios.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Antiguamente Lima estaba rodeada de murallas, una de las portadas de ingreso a la ciudad era la de Maravillas, aquí dos Plazas ubicadas antiguamente en los confines de la ciudad, cerca al cementerio.

La Plazuela Maravillas y la Iglesia del Santo Cristo, de estilo Neo Clásico.










La Iglesia del Santo Cristo.




























La Plazuela del Cercado, se llama así por encontrarse justo al lado de la muralla o cercado.



















La Iglesia del Cercado en la misma Plaza.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cerca a estas Plazas está eñ Cementerio, los alrededores son horribles, lleno de choros, pero el cementerio guarda esculturas y obras de arte impresionantes, no dejaban tomar fotos, pero pude sacar estas cinco fotos, la calidad es pésima pero algo es algo.

Al fondo, la Cripta de los héroes.










Es enorme!!! y muy bonita por dentro.










Un Mausoleo










Un Pasadizo










La Plaza Principal


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Por último, fotos de la Quinta Heeren, un bello lugar ubicado en la cuadra 11 del jirón Junín, casi frente a la Iglesia y Convento del Carmen, hoy solo queda poco más de la mitad de las construcciones de la Quinta, muchas casonas no existen, Aquí va.

La Plaza principal.




























Esta foto es tomada desde la Plaza principal y se pueden ver las torres de la Iglesia del Carmen.










Calles Aledañas a la Plaza.




























Mirando hacia el jirón Junín










Otra Plaza, hoy solo tiene tierra y arbustos, aquí algunas casonas.



















Desde aquí una foto hacia la Plaza Principal.










Otro sector de la Quinta, aquí se me acabó el rollo, sino hubiera seguido tomando fotos, pa otro día será.










Colorín colorado, el thread de Barrios Altos se ha acabado.

Opinen por favor muchachos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hablando de colores naranjas, así estaba pintada la Iglesia de Santa Ana en la Plaza Italia.



















Ahora luce así:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Weno ste s un mini banner q hize hoy .. n mi rato d ocio y n paint jeje ... no s nada fuera d lo comun ... pero buehh x algo se comienza .. creo???!!! ).

D todas formas .. s un minibanner d los Barrios Altos .. a vr m dicen q tal kedó ... x favor no maletear!!! jaja y 

Salu2 Bajo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interior de una casona barrioaltina*

Encontré éstas fotos en el bonito Blog de Jorge Bustamante :


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nunca me imaginè que esa casona fuer atan bonita por dentro, urge recuperarla antes de que se la bajen.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^^
Leí ese artículo en su blog, y según lo que decía, era una casa misteriosa, a la que nadie entraba, donde vivian dos hermanas solitarias o algo asi, la cosa es que al morir ellas, la casona empezo el proceso de decadencia, hasta convertirse en lo que es ahora, un tugurio de galerias comerciales, donde ya depredaron todo lo hermoso que habia, como muebles, jardines y demas objetos decorativos...
Es una lastima, porque segun lo que cuenta, la casa era un verdadero palacio, y hoy no es ni la sombra.
Aun asi, yo veo bastante belleza y elegancia en lo "poco" que queda y que podemos apreciar en las fotos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito el interior de esta casona.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Weno ste s un mini banner q hize hoy .. n mi rato d ocio y n paint jeje ... no s nada fuera d lo comun ... pero buehh x algo se comienza .. creo???!!! ).
> 
> D todas formas .. s un minibanner d los Barrios Altos .. a vr m dicen q tal kedó ... x favor no maletear!!! jaja y
> 
> Salu2 Bajo!!!!!!!!!


Pareciera que le hubieran borrado posts a este thread, recuerdo haber comentado sobre este mini banner. Me parece raro.


----------



## max kabsther (Mar 22, 2009)

Estas fotos las puse en el thread de Lima de siempre pero aprovecho para colocarlas aquí, este es un rincón de los barrios altos poco conocido, en el thread de lima de siempre les indiqué como llegar. Los restos de la muralla de Lima.





























El huequito del baluarte... para chismosear.









Por fuera la muralla se ve así (Desde el campo deportivo santa lucia)









Este es el bastión de Comandante espinar









El bastión de Puerto Arturo.


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

^^yo pense que la muralla había sido de piedra:nuts:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

recien veo el thread y me gustan el recorrido y los aporte bajoponti.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

lastima como describe bajo a el cementerio!!! me quede impresionado ... por que el abandono??? lastima lastima hno:hno:hno:

no concivo que esto pueda ser posible... bueno barrios altos lo conozco solo de pasada alguna vez en algun bus que tube que tomar pero el estado es lamentable no solo de abandono sino de peligrosidad...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

AL_ng said:


> ^^yo pense que la muralla había sido de piedra:nuts:


Iba a ser de piedra pero el Rey de España le negó los fondos al Cabildo de Lima y decidieron hacerla de adobe, supongo que la negativa del Rey debe haber obedecido a un ataque de desconfianza contra el Virrey, debe haber pensado que este queria atrincherarse en Lima y no mandarle su "Quinto Real" en caso de tener que reconquistar la ciudad era más facil enfrentar una muralla de barro que de piedra, podrian haber desviado el curso del Rio Rimac y estrellarlo contra la muralla y esta se hubiera derretido inmediatamente.

saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pareciera que le hubieran borrado posts a este thread, recuerdo haber comentado sobre este mini banner. Me parece raro.


Sì borraron post, recuerdo que este thread tenìa màs pàginas, pero han dejado los post con fotos. 



koko cusco said:


> lastima como describe bajo a el cementerio!!! me quede impresionado ... por que el abandono??? lastima lastima hno:hno:hno: ...


Por lo menos ahora, desde que el Presbi ya es Museo, la cosa està cambiando para bien.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La muralla actualmente parece una huaca.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

koko cusco said:


> lastima como describe bajo a el cementerio!!! me quede impresionado ... por que el abandono??? lastima lastima hno:hno:hno:
> 
> no concivo que esto pueda ser posible... bueno barrios altos lo conozco solo de pasada alguna vez en algun bus que tube que tomar pero el estado es lamentable no solo de abandono sino de peligrosidad...



Esas fotos son antiguas, del verano del 2005 y lo presenté inicialmente en 2 partes. Esta fue la recopilación total si no me equivoco.

Actualmente el estado de varias casonas y del cementerio ha mejorado, pero solo es un maquillaje, aún falta mucho trabajo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> *Sì borraron post*, recuerdo que este thread tenìa màs pàginas, pero han dejado los post con fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo menos ahora, desde que el Presbi ya es Museo, la cosa està cambiando para bien.


Medio raro, por qué lo habrán hecho, pero que bueno ver este thread tan antiguo y compararlo con las fotos que has tomado actualmente Inkan, prácticamente has hecho el mismo recorrido.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Seguimos!!!*

Hospital 2 de Mayo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bellas estatuas, esta última es muy expresiva.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermosísimas estatuas !!!!*

Es un crímen que todavía yo no haya entrado al Dos de Mayo !!!! ... :bash::bash::bash:.pero no quisiera entrar como paciente..hno:hno:..sino como visitante de esas joyas estatuarias.. realmente hermosas tus fotos Andrés... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

alguien conoce el hospital san andres? esta en barrios altos no? dicen que ahi estarían momias incas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Màs del 2M por Naths!!!



dra.naths said:


> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!
> bueno, como todos volvi a la universidad.. y con ellos a los exámenes y demás.. pero bueno, el domingo pasado estuve tomando algunas fotos en el hospital ya que no tengo mucho tiempo para salir, así que... aquí las fotos!
> 
> ::: 2dM :::
> ...


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

(foto propia)

La plazuela de la Buena Muerte y la iglesia de San Camilo (con su clínica). En este rinconcito limeño se solía ver al poeta César Vallejo, quien sólo vivía a unas cuadras de los alrededores y estaba enamorado de una bella barrioaltina.









(foto propia)

En sus alrededores está la iglesia de las Trinitarias. A la derecha se observa una construcción (inacabable, por cierto). La imagen del proyecto la colocan a diario, será una galería de dos pisos con un balcón colonial. Interesante, mejorará el sector... Antes había una hilera de viejas casas de un piso, simplonas, donde funcionaban tiendas.

Por cierto, desde esa esquina de Áncash con Paruro se pueden ver 3 iglesias: San Camilo, Trinitarias y, en la subida, la de Santa Ana.


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

(foto propia)

Nuestro querido barrio, la 1 y la 2 de Paruro, abandonado como siempre. En él vivió, dentro de sus innumerables quintas, Felipe Pinglo Alva, el bardo criollo.









(foto propia)

En esas cuadras se encuentra esta casona destartalada. Qué familia habría vivido allí, tiene un blasón en lo alto.

Bonitas las fotos que publicaron de la parte monumental de los Barrios Altos, pero que lástima que la mayoría no pasen del jirón Huánuco. No se han tomado fotos de las innumerables casonas que existen entre Cangallo, Cusco, Puno, Lucanas, etc... Tampoco de las casas republicanas de María Auxiliadora, Wari, Manuel Pardo, Comandante Zubiaga, Maynas... Los jironcitos del barrio del Cercado. Es el corazón de los Barrios Altos, que con todas sus zonas es más grande que el Damero de Pizarro y el Rímac antiguo (que es más monumental, por cierto).

Con mi amigo pensamos hacer un recorrido de esas zonas y tomar fotos... Habíamos hecho una grabación en vídeo desde Plaza Italia, por Miroquesada, Cinco Esquinas, Los Incas hasta Santo Cristo... Estábamos en la 10, otra reliquia... Jejeje.. El vídeo se nos borró... Ya tomaré fotos.


----------



## Bettoni (May 10, 2009)

Las fotos estan muy interesantes!!
_____________________________________________

http://homoarquitetus.blogspot.com/

Um olhar diferente sobre o que está acontecendo, o que é tendência e o que deixará lembranças no mundo da arquitetura.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Es muy gratificante poder observar lo bien conservados de los interiores del Hospital 2 de Mayo al cual debo admitir nunca he entrado.

saludos


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Marcogg15 said:


> alguien conoce el hospital san andres? esta en barrios altos no? dicen que ahi estarían momias incas


El Hospital de San Andrés se encuentra ubicado en la cuadra 8 del jirón Huallaga, justo antes de llegar a la Plazuela de Santa Ana, al costado de la Comisaria de San Andrés, en el corazón de los Barrios Altos. Bueno, espero haberte ayudado amigo, saludossss :wave:


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Qué bien lucen los interiores del Hospital 2 de Mayo, me gustan mucho sus columnas de madera, se ven muy elegantes. Definitivamente Barrios Altos es una zona que debe ponerse en valor debido a la gran cantidad de edificaciones históricas que posee, saludoss :wave:


----------



## SpOoKy83 (Jul 14, 2009)

algun paseo planeado a Barrios altos??? avisen por favor!


----------



## mustang.shellby.67 (Mar 10, 2011)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Weno ste s un mini banner q hize hoy .. n mi rato d ocio y n paint jeje ... no s nada fuera d lo comun ... pero buehh x algo se comienza .. creo???!!! ).
> 
> D todas formas .. s un minibanner d los Barrios Altos .. a vr m dicen q tal kedó ... x favor no maletear!!! jaja y
> 
> Salu2 Bajo!!!!!!!!!


xq solo iglesias? , acaso es la plaza san pedro de lima


----------

